# What Kind of Bicycle?



## Pearlu (Nov 27, 2016)

I've been thinking of hitting the road again, an I have a little cash, but I don't think I want to buy a vehicle, I do but I don't. Anyways my question is what kind of Bicycle do y'all suggest or recommend I buy if I decide to tour on it.


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 27, 2016)

Whatever bike you get, make sure it is secured with a really good lock.

Bike thieves drink ballsweat.


----------



## Pearlu (Nov 27, 2016)

Eh tell me about it, I sold my vintage trek 400 to a bike shop after my old school American wheels were stolen, from my mom's garage, along with recyclables. All bad, I had barely gotten out of the hospital too. I want a mountain bike style bike but they cost a pretty penny. :/​


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 27, 2016)

how much money is a little cash? you could tour on a 60 dollar thrift store bike or you could tour on a 1500 dollar bike, either is doable. i prefer road bikes over mountain bikes for longer rider its just more comfortable to me, i personally have a hard time giving advice to people on what kind of bike to get because its different for everybody, and as much as i love the convenience of buying stuff online i find with bikes its better to buy from a physical store that way you can get a feel for the bike before you buy it. you planing on going with a trailor or panniers? personally i find panniers much more comfortable and easier to use in general if you know how to pack yer gear right. what do you plan to pack? have you ever toured before? 

bike touring is a blast man i hope this was helpful.


----------



## SovereignTree (Nov 27, 2016)

I would look into the surly troll or surly long haul trucker. I wish i did but i do like my specialized awol but wish s got something that could hit the trails a little better and has a more universal 26" wheel


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Nov 27, 2016)

Three speed steel frame all day. Low maintenance, cheap, keeps ya in shape. Best with a sub ten pound setup for sleeping and camping gear. Go with a cheap, solid bike, and all the rest of the cash you might have put toward a super lit-ass bike - put it into an ultralight gear setup. Even terrible bikes are p fun when your shit weighs very little. Also maintaining bikes sucks sometimes and simple bikes are better in this regard. 

my two cents


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Nov 27, 2016)

Beach cruiser with a 49cc 4 stroke engine like this one http://www.bikeberry.com/gas-engine...g-pull-start-bicycle-engine-kit-4-stroke.html


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Nov 27, 2016)

49cc 4 stroke takes regular gasoline and is street legal as long as you put a headlight and rear light on it .... no insurance no Drivers license required unless you go higher then a 49cc


----------



## Deleted member 9462 (Nov 27, 2016)

I've toured on an old Schwinn steelframe road bike and a Gary Fisher mountain bike with front shocks that I outfitted with trekking bars and trail tires. I don't think I have any pics on this tablet from the tour.. You can tour on anything, my recommendation would be to ride it a bunch before you set out. Maybe experiment with different bar types and take a couple 50 mile rides...


----------



## Tude (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi there - you are in the right subforum here and there is some information here on bicycles and equipment, if you haven't already looked into it. I also (can't find it atm) input here several links to some bicycle forums I am on and haven't been on in a while. One big one was http://www.bikeforums.net/ who has a touring section with many other informational subforums on there. I still like my trek 1200 but I'd put .25 m tires back on it - put the skinnies on it for city/country riding. Racks and panniers also fit on there well. Keep the questions coming - there are some stp people out there traveling by bicycle right now or are planning on it.


----------



## Pearlu (Nov 27, 2016)

cantcureherpes said:


> how much money is a little cash? you could tour on a 60 dollar thrift store bike or you could tour on a 1500 dollar bike, either is doable. i prefer road bikes over mountain bikes for longer rider its just more comfortable to me, i personally have a hard time giving advice to people on what kind of bike to get because its different for everybody, and as much as i love the convenience of buying stuff online i find with bikes its better to buy from a physical store that way you can get a feel for the bike before you buy it. you planing on going with a trailor or panniers? personally i find panniers much more comfortable and easier to use in general if you know how to pack yer gear right. what do you plan to pack? have you ever toured before?
> 
> bike touring is a blast man i hope this was helpful.





cantcureherpes said:


> how much money is a little cash? you could tour on a 60 dollar thrift store bike or you could tour on a 1500 dollar bike, either is doable. i prefer road bikes over mountain bikes for longer rider its just more comfortable to me, i personally have a hard time giving advice to people on what kind of bike to get because its different for everybody, and as much as i love the convenience of buying stuff online i find with bikes its better to buy from a physical store that way you can get a feel for the bike before you buy it. you planing on going with a trailor or panniers? personally i find panniers much more comfortable and easier to use in general if you know how to pack yer gear right. what do you plan to pack? have you ever toured before?
> 
> bike touring is a blast man i hope this was helpful.



Well I've been looking into buying one of those really expensive mountain bikes, but they're hella of expensive, been looking looking to see if I find a cheap one but they don't come cheap. I used have a road bike, a vintage Trek 400 from the 1980s, beautiful bike, but I got rid of it, I used to put miles on that bike. I want to have panniers on it. No I haven't bike toured before, an I just plan on packing essentials like tent sleeping bag, stove, a little bit of clothes, some food and water, an maybe some books.


----------



## Pearlu (Nov 27, 2016)

SovereignTree said:


> I would look into the surly troll or surly long haul trucker. I wish i did but i do like my specialized awol but wish s got something that could hit the trails a little better and has a more universal 26" wheel


Yea I want to be able to go off-road


----------



## SovereignTree (Nov 27, 2016)

jesusonthestreet said:


> Yea I want to be able to go off-road


the troll is looking real good for that but its alittle pricey i would have gotten it if i did impulse buy the awol, but it has racks, fenders and it does reasonably well off road , also i got a sale price on it 250 off so i am grateful for that


----------



## Pearlu (Nov 27, 2016)

SovereignTree said:


> the troll is looking real good for that but its alittle pricey i would have gotten it if i did impulse buy the awol, but it has racks, fenders and it does reasonably well off road , also i got a sale price on it 250 off so i am grateful for that


Which troll do you speak off? Bahaha


----------



## Pearlu (Nov 27, 2016)

SovereignTree said:


> the troll is looking real good for that but its alittle pricey i would have gotten it if i did impulse buy the awol, but it has racks, fenders and it does reasonably well off road , also i got a sale price on it 250 off so i am grateful for that


Ah now I see what you're talking about I had to look it up, its a type of bike! Cool cool, I'm looking now!


----------



## SovereignTree (Nov 27, 2016)

jesusonthestreet said:


> Ah now I see what you're talking about I had to look it up, its a type of bike! Cool cool, I'm looking now!


it is what this dude rides everywhere i highly recommend his videos (entertainment/ inspiration not so much information )


----------



## Pearlu (Nov 28, 2016)

SovereignTree said:


> it is what this dude rides everywhere i highly recommend his videos (entertainment/ inspiration not so much information )




I'm going to check out the video in a bit


----------



## Stella Lum (Nov 28, 2016)

jesusonthestreet said:


> I've been thinking of hitting the road again, an I have a little cash, but I don't think I want to buy a vehicle, I do but I don't. Anyways my question is what kind of Bicycle do y'all suggest or recommend I buy if I decide to tour on it.


Get one of those two seaters lol


----------



## todd (Nov 28, 2016)

then you could pick up hitch hikers and a sweet pup too


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Dec 3, 2016)

Start here: http://www.staton-inc.com/store/index.php?p=home

Here: http://thatsdax.com/

And here: http://motoredbikes.com/







this one is mine 

You could also build a bike pusher trailer for cheap that goes 50mph

https://m.youtube.com/feed/account

Don't ask the guyin that video questions he didn't invent the bike and can't tell you anything about it but you can have your local metal shop make that for cheap just show them the video it's a simple design


----------



## Renegade (Dec 24, 2016)

I would use a road bike just because as previously mentioned they are way more comfortable and thats what they were designed to do..


----------



## ironman (Dec 27, 2016)

My 25. Dollars find


----------



## RobHASboots (Feb 7, 2017)

Road bikes are good for roads. 
I always stray. There are lotsa off-road adventures, and train tracks for lil Robs... so Robs have mountain bikes or hybrids.
NOTE- I remember reading about frame materials, and how a bike with a steel frame is easier to have repaired by weld, should it crackity-snap-aroo. I don't know how to weld, but I guess aluminum is trickier to weld. 
Frame weights are about equal. (The almighty) MAKERS


----------



## RobHASboots (Feb 7, 2017)

Temperate climate zone means roads get to' up.


----------



## ByronMc (Feb 8, 2017)

jesusonthestreet said:


> I've been thinking of hitting the road again, an I have a little cash, but I don't think I want to buy a vehicle, I do but I don't. Anyways my question is what kind of Bicycle do y'all suggest or recommend I buy if I decide to tour on it.










These are two of my bikes, that'd I could use to tour on. Just got the Univega last fall & need to install V-Brakes & racks. The Trek was picked up a week ago & it also needs racks. Till then, I'll be delivering off them, five nights a week!



Sent from my iPad using Squat the Planet Mobile


----------



## tacopirate (Feb 18, 2017)

How is the Univega? I've had a few and loved them. I'm a big fan of single speed bikes. I miss my old Trek...


----------



## pewpew (Feb 18, 2017)

Been seeing a lot of travelers use these kind, looks comfy.


----------



## Pedal to the Metal (Feb 20, 2017)

Renegade said:


> I would use a road bike just because as previously mentioned they are way more comfortable and thats what they were designed to do..


But a road bike limits you to being on a road. I've been touring virtually 100 % since 2014, almost 20000 miles, and prefer mountain bike and trailer. Panniers are great but limit where you can go based on volume capability. I have spent upwards of a week on forest service roads through out the greater west without seeing anyone else. It's great.

My suggestion, go find a bike you are comfy with (your ass will be sore for 500+ miles regardless so don't waste money on expensive padded shorts, just a couple of Motrin per day), figure out your budget and then gear needs and go with it.

The following pic is my new rig. The rack and bags on bike give me just a little more capacity than just the trailer. I am hitting the road again soon and have done some mock up packing, I can get 10 days worth of food, 2 gallons of water (there are places I've ridden where 2 gallons is not enough and there are no sources for more. Had to literally stop on the road and beg for water); and all my gear. I can still pedal 80-100 miles per day. I've swapped bars and a few other things for personal preference. 
Make sure you have a few extra parts with you. Chain, cables, housing, a tire, knowledge to fix as well as a few tools, a couple of spokes as well. Rather than extra tubes get Slime or Stans and seal the tubes you have. Maintain good constant tire pressure, learn hub maintenance as bearings have a way of wearing out (my new bike has Chris King hubs with ceramic bearings, 10yr maintenance free warranty)

(recent ride on old bike/trailer combo: SF to SD in 5 days on hwy 1)


----------



## Pearlu (Mar 3, 2017)

ByronMc said:


> View attachment 35222
> View attachment 35223
> 
> These are two of my bikes, that'd I could use to tour on. Just got the Univega last fall & need to install V-Brakes & racks. The Trek was picked up a week ago & it also needs racks. Till then, I'll be delivering off them, five nights a week!
> ...


These are the types of bikes I need.


----------



## ByronMc (Mar 21, 2017)

jesusonthestreet said:


> These are the types of bikes I need.


They are awesome!
Search steel lugged mtb on Craigslist


----------

